# Job offer without papers??



## karen1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

Heard great reports on Canada, my husband is thinking of going out and looking for work in the construction trade, he's a carpenter with his own company (with no work coming in) problem is he has no qualifications. Would his experience count for a visa? He's in the industry for the last 15 years.


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

karen1979 said:


> Heard great reports on Canada, my husband is thinking of going out and looking for work in the construction trade, he's a carpenter with his own company (with no work coming in) problem is he has no qualifications. Would his experience count for a visa? He's in the industry for the last 15 years.


Hi. I had to prove that i am a time served plumber and i have a number of years experience. 

It could be different for chippies i doubt it though.


----------



## karen1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply, do u mind me asking how u proved u served your time?


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

karen1979 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply, do u mind me asking how u proved u served your time?


I have a trade cert from FAS stating completion of apprenticeship which in Ireland is 4 years.


----------



## karen1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks irishman


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

karen1979 said:


> thanks irishman


no prob..let me know how ye get on.. Best of luck


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

My husband is a joiner and we are looking to emigrate to Okanagan.We have jus started the ball rolling this week, but we have been told by our agent who is helping us with paperwork,said if we can't find certificates to get written evidence off employer where he did apprenticeship.


----------



## karen1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Emma. The problem my husband has us he's been self employed for the last 15 years so don't know who he could get references from!


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Karen we've been told the best references are from the people they did their apprenticeship for and their latest employers. It may e an idea for him to keep in contact from his bosses on each job and get references from a few x


----------



## karen1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Emma but as I said he was self employed so he was the boss! Might ring all the people he's done jobs for for references, nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Oh sorry thought u meant he was self employed but was a contractor for other people, surely his books aswell will add to references. All u can do is try. Where do u think the work is for the construction workers?


----------



## karen1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think Saskatoon Emma, a friend of my husband just went over on speck and got offered 2 jobs (he has trade papers though!) he's heading over at the end of the year so hopefully he might be able to get my husband in.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Really Karen? Thanks. I've also been told Calgary so I'll check out these places. Xx


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

karen1979 said:


> Thanks Emma but as I said he was self employed so he was the boss! Might ring all the people he's done jobs for for references, nothing ventured nothing gained


Your husband's clients would be a good source for references. It may be a problem proving that they are legitimate.


----------



## karen1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think u might be right John, any other suggestions most welcome on how to get references. Karen


----------



## mrshan (Aug 7, 2012)

IrishJourneyman said:


> Hi. I had to prove that i am a time served plumber and i have a number of years experience.
> 
> It could be different for chippies i doubt it though.


Hi Irishjourneyman,

Just came across this thought you might help. My husband completed plumbing trade but didnt pass the final phase 6 theory exam. Passed everything else. So he completed the 4yrs in fas and has been working in this field since. So fas and jobs he has completed over 15 yrs in plumbing. He also holds the GIS & GID Gas certs. Would this be similar to your situation ? Did you go for certification in Canada. Where abouts you based.Thanks a mill, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

mrshan said:


> Hi Irishjourneyman,
> 
> Just came across this thought you might help. My husband completed plumbing trade but didnt pass the final phase 6 theory exam. Passed everything else. So he completed the 4yrs in fas and has been working in this field since. So fas and jobs he has completed over 15 yrs in plumbing. He also holds the GIS & GID Gas certs. Would this be similar to your situation ? Did you go for certification in Canada. Where abouts you based.Thanks a mill, sorry for all the questions.


think if he got refrences from people he done work for and also his tax returns. thats what my friends huuby had to do will ask her more later and let ypu know. good luck


----------



## mrshan (Aug 7, 2012)

irishgirl33 said:


> think if he got refrences from people he done work for and also his tax returns. thats what my friends huuby had to do will ask her more later and let ypu know. good luck


Thanks a mill, any info is appreciated. We are currently only looking at the option of going over and trying to get a job offer to get the ball rolling.


----------

